# solved. Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo and utf8

## xlp

Hello

I recently changed from 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 to 2.6.24. This solved a issue with the ahci driver. 

Nevertheless since then I have a problem with Unicode

I used the kernel parameters found in 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8#Kernel-Einstellungen

Afterwarts in 2.6.23 everything worked flawless. Even in my own created initrd. 

With the new kernel the text messages I wrote in my initrd don't show öäü or such it only shows some blocks on the console, where the letters should be. 

This problem also shows up when dealing with files. 

I didn't change the config between 2.6.23 and 2.6.24 in the relevant area. 

Was there any other change to the Unicode in the kernel?

Thanks in advance

Timo

Edit: added solved to the topic

----------

## piejagr

I also compiled kernel 2.6.24 and no problem with unicode was found. What are your setting in 

/etc/env.d/02locale

/etc/conf.d/keymap

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

Check also the kernel config

File systems -> Native language support

Device drivers -> Graphic support -> Console display driver support and check that you don't have Select compiled-in fonts

----------

## xlp

Thanks for the hint. I will try this evening, and let you know. 

Greets Timo

----------

## Paapaa

 *piejagr wrote:*   

> File systems -> Native language support

 

This is not needed if you only use ext2/3, for example. You need it to show filenames correctly from FAT/JOLIET CDROMS etc.

----------

## xlp

I solved it, but it was rather strange. The hint with the locale put me on the track. Somehow this file got lost (i remember that i made it....  :Confused:  )

Nevertheless. Because of this the file that went into the initrd was truncated . After putting it back again, and rebuilding the initrd it worked flawless. 

Thanks.

----------

## piejagr

Your welcome  :Smile:  I'm glad that my hint led you to the solution of this problem.

----------

